# alavancagem/ alavancar



## Giorgio Lontano

Olá foreros.

Eu encontrei uma palavra que eu não sou certo como traduzir:

"...a fim de permitir o máximo possível de alavancagem em um mercado difícil e reduzir os custos operacionais..."

A minha tentativa conforme contexto é: "...con el fin de permitir el máximo posible de ventaja en un mercado difícil y reducir los costos operacionales..."

Obrigado pela ajuda


----------



## Vanda

Ajudo com a definição no português e você, ou alguém, pode ajudar com o espanhol:
*alavancagem -* (Economia).  Utilização de recursos de terceiros no capital de uma empresa, com o fim de aumentar a taxa de lucros sobre o capital próprio.  
*alavancar *- Elevar a uma posição de destaque/  Promover, estimular (um negócio, etc.)


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

como "leverage" em inglês?

Nesse caso deve ser "apalancamiento" mas não faz-me muito sentido.


----------



## Fluteroo

Dadme una palanca y un punto de apoyo y moveré el mundo. Arquimides


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Giorgio Lontano said:


> como "leverage" em inglês?
> 
> Nesse caso deve ser "apalancamiento" mas não faz-me muito sentido.



Apalancamiento es la palabra perfecta. Hace bastante sentido en la frase.


----------



## lcmanduley

Eu preciso saber se posso traduzir o verbo avalancar por "potenciar" em español o tem outro verbo com significado mais perto do original.


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido, Lc, 

Pelo meu pobre conhecimento de espanhol acho que pode.
Veja a definição de potenciar;
*potenciar *

tr. y prnl. Comunicar potencia,impulso o eficacia a algo *o incrementar la que ya tiene:*
se potenció el desarrollo de grupos paramilitares.
http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/potenciar


----------



## lcmanduley

Obrigada Vanda


----------



## Mangato

Bienvenida al foro. Sería muy conveniente que facilitaras una frase completa para poder contestar con mayor rigor. Alavancar también es un término finaciero que significa tomar una posición estratégica. Se traduce en este caso por *apalancar*.

aquí tienes un hilo en el que se debatió sto, aunque por un error inicial aparece titulado avancar.

Saludos,

MG


----------



## lcmanduley

Hola Mangato,

La frase que estoy traduciendo tiene ciertamente un contexto empresarial/ financiero, pero estaba intentando encontrar alguna palabra que fuera "menos profesional". Adjunto la frase (de hecho, un titular):
*Ferramentas customizadas, metodologias e SLAs alavancam negócios*

¿Crees que las palabras potenciar o impulsar pueden funcionar en este contexto?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Mangato

lcmanduley said:


> Hola Mangato,
> 
> La frase que estoy traduciendo tiene ciertamente un contexto empresarial/ financiero, pero estaba intentando encontrar alguna palabra que fuera "menos profesional". Adjunto la frase (de hecho, un titular):
> *Ferramentas customizadas, metodologias e SLAs alavancam negócios*
> 
> ¿Crees que las palabras potenciar o impulsar pueden funcionar en este contexto?
> 
> Muchas gracias!


 
En mi opinión traduciría por *consolidan,*


----------



## lcmanduley

Gracias!

LC


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Olá.

Outro fio relacionado: Alavancagem.
 
Abraços.


----------



## wguerrero

Buenos dias me pueden por favor ayudar con la definicion de esta palabra en portugues. obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo aos fóruns, Guerrero. 

Já temos uma discussão sobre o assunto. Juntei sua pergunta a ela. Veja acima do seu post.


----------

